# Small Keelboat for Solo sailing



## rlltrash (Jul 5, 2012)

Can you help me make a list of Small (18' - 20' ±) keel boats that can be single-handed? (Single-handed for day sailing. For racing, 2 or 3 up is OK.)

For example, a Cal 20 and a VX One are at opposite ends of the spectrum, but can both be sailed solo. On the other hand, a Star is too demanding for single-handed sailing in more than a few kts of wind.

What other small keelboats can you think of that are not difficult to solo?

Thanks, Richard


----------



## addict (Apr 5, 2010)

I sail a 28 foot boat single handed and have a friend that single hands a 32. Rather than focus on The size of the boat I'd go with what is most comfortable for what you plan to use the boat for. 
Things like roller furling. Bringing lines to the cockpit and using an autopilot or tiller tamer will make most anyboat easy to singlehand.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I use a tiller pilot on my 25, but I single handed before I had that... 

Like others said, it's really not the size of the boat, its how it's rigged. For me, the biggest advantage was the tiller pilot, so long as I have water, I can lock in a course, and go fiddle with sails/trim/whatever. Tiller pilot, best $400 I ever spent. 

If you plan to launch/retrieve from trailer solo, then I strongly suggest you consider how easily you can raise/lower a boat mast. I'm thinking through how to do what I did with my 22, now on my 25. I am sure I'll come up with something though. Then I'll be solo launching this thing too.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Rhodes 19. I sailed a keel model for many summers in my younger years. Great boat and really holds its own in a good blow.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Ideal 18 w/ self-tacking jib.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Dude,

You live in the OC and haven't heard of the Schock Harbor 20 ? You seriously need to get out more 

The waters of Newport are thick with Harbor 20s. They race 5 days a week in Spring-Summer-Fall and weekends during the winter. More than 150 Harbor 20s in Newport.

Harbor20.org


----------



## rlltrash (Jul 5, 2012)

addict said:


> I sail a 28 foot boat single handed and have a friend that single hands a 32. Rather than focus on The size of the boat I'd go with what is most comfortable for what you plan to use the boat for.
> Things like roller furling. Bringing lines to the cockpit and using an autopilot or tiller tamer will make most anyboat easy to singlehand.


Thanks for the suggestions. The reason that size matters is trailing and storage. I would like the option of moving the boat by trailer without a big production. I would also like dry storage, if possible. (I know some class rules prohibit that.)

For the same reason, I am thinking that a drop/lifting keel would be better. (Which is it, a drop keel or a lifting keel?) However, it may be that a fin or wing keel sails better. What do you think? I suspect that a heavier keel is better for solo sailing where hiking is not as effective as it would be with more crewmen.

Richard


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

If you want to Dry sail and ease of trailer - then a lifting keel sportboat might e the way to go. None of these will be easy to single hand in heavy air. 

The most popular lifting keep sportboat is the Ultimate 20. 

The Ultimate 20 is a tough Jim Anteim design. Can be towed by any sedan. 



On the other hand the Harbor 20s can be single handed in full range of conditions. Many people dry sail the H20s, just not in Newport.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

I used to single hand my Ranger 20 (Ray Richards design, built by Ranger Boats in Kent WA).
Fixed lead keel with a short centerboard. Easy to trailer.

We cruised that boat on weekends for five years.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

Spent lotsa' time single-handling a Cal 20 in San Francisco bay area, loved it. Somewhat smaller but a reliable east coast standby is Cape Cod's Bulls Eye, at about 16 ft.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

As others have said most any boat this size, or even larger can be set up for single hand sailing. Since you specified a size range I'll throw out the cape dory typhoon - my favorite 18 footer (but I'm always drawn to the classic full keelers).


----------



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

Compac 19, not fast but some of the most fun I have had with my clothes on.


----------



## ranger (Sep 26, 2012)

My 2 cents... You want a Ranger 23, and if you live down South, a tall-rig at that. They are wonderful. They can sleep 4 and you can crew with 5 if you are racing. A wonderful wonderful boat.


----------



## meteuz (May 13, 2010)

Don't forget Precision 18 or P21. Both would fit the easy trailering requirement. They are no-nonsense Jim Taylor designs still in production, come with decent hardware and sail well.


----------

